# ThemeR Studio [for Linux]



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

*ThemeR Studio​*









ThemeR Studio is a series of scripts built to make the lives of Android themers using Linux easier. As a themer myself I know the kind of work that goes into putting together a quality theme. I also know the troubles it can be to set up a workspace and all the tools we use to get our work done. It bothered me how much time and effort could be wasted setting up a place to theme, when that time could have very well been spent bettering our themes.

Now, you don't need to waste that time! ThemeR Studio scripts should be easy enough for those new to Linux to use with ease. Even an auto setup option that takes care of almost everything for you.

*Features include*
_-Auto Setup
-Downloads & Installs latest Android SDK
-Installs ApkManager
-Installs ApkOpt
-Modified ApkManager with customizable compression & optimization levels
-Modified ApkOpt with customizable compression & optimization levels
-Universal tool set
-Installation of programs needed
-Build Workspace
-Backup & Restore workspaceExport & Import of backups to DropBox
-No need to add path variables for apkopt or apkmanager!
-More to come!_

Works on Ubuntu based distros

NOTE: If you use KDE you will need to download gnome terminal for these to properly work. Firefox is the browser used for some links so they won't work if you don't have it.

If you have used these on another distro please let me know if they work or not so I can add to the list

Please make sure you don't have the directory "/home/your_user_name/Android" because this is where these scripts will write to.

Disclaimer: These scripts are provided as is with no guarantees, if you choose to use them you do so at your own risk! I will not be held responsible for any damages or losses that might occur when using these scripts.

*TO USE*
Open the zip with your archive manager, and drag the folder "ThemeRStudio" to your desktop. Open it, double click "setup.sh" and choose "run in terminal"

*Download ThemeR Studio*

*NEW!!!*
I've been working on updating this to V2, and also now have it on GitHub!
To get the latest just open a terminal and run the following command (assuming you have git installed)
git clone https://github.com/corcor67/ThemeR-Studio_V2.git

The original version of themer studio can be found on github here

[HINT] New theme engine setup script found in both! 32 or 64 bit versions availavble 

I put a lot of hard work and long hours into these scripts, I hope you enjoy!

Enjoy!
CorCor67

Some Features comming include
TMobile Theme Engine setup

If you have any suggestions on features please add them I'd be happy to try to include them
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*****************************************************
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*****Changelog*******

**
-Inital release
**
-Bug Fix to install 7zip before setting up tools

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*****************************************************
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'd like to give a big thanks to those that deserve it.

Daneshm90 for the original ApkManager Script, and farmatito for the port to Linux
coolbho3000 for the original ApkOpt script, I'm not sure who ported it to Linux

The brave souls who tested out the scripts for me and helped working out bugs
nmiltner
bgill55
Kookahdoo
mjones1052
LinuxCynique


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

This is a must have, awesome work corey.


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

jackstraw said:


> This is a must have, awesome work corey.


Thanks!


----------



## kov (Jun 9, 2011)

Um, your Ubuntu looks sexy as shit. I can haz?


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

Linux Mint, ubuntu based/better looking  http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1760


----------



## oken735 (Jul 1, 2011)

DUDE, first off love your d1 kernels, but seriously, big +1 for comment above ^^


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! I've always preferred mint over ubuntu...just seems a little more polished to me


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

do you have any tie ins for the theme engine themes?
im working on a theme generator 
https://github.com/r2DoesInc/Theme-Generator
and i bet if we got together we could do something cool.


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just saw your thread for that yesterday, yes I have added theme engine support in a beta, there's some bugs in other areas that need worked out, but as of now it detects 32 or 64 bit system, installs dependencys depending on system, downloads hazmatics source...I did add a make in there but screwed something up so it doesn't build yet...

What were you thinking like import images from $destination to $template then run theme generator & make?...can send you what I have so far if you want to look


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

mine doesnt actually use his template. all it requires is the package name of the app, ie com.android.browser, and the images you want to use. it generates everything else for you.

and i have no idea how we could merge them lol. i just thought itd be something we could start thinking about. im doing about a billion other things right at this moment, but if you hit me up on gtalk maybe we can get some ideas bouncing around.


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds good, just posted what I have on github https://github.com/corcor67/ThemeR-Studio

Will try to take a better look at your script & hit you up later. Looks like this your script would be a better option rather than having to download full CM source to build a little theme.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

i like your desktop better than the default one i got when i upgraded ubuntu to natty narwhol or whatever its called


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

v2 added to OP, its still being worked on but for those that would like the latest its there for the taking ...feel free to post bug reports for v2, it'll help me get them fixed faster


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't get this to do anything. I click on setup.sh and nothing, I right click and tell it to open in terminal nothing. Running Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

Try the can you try to execute the script via command line and post the error it gives?

You can try out the newer version if you want...its still a work in progress though so might not fully work... https://github.com/corcor67/ThemeR-Studio_V2


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I'm a moron. Got her purring like kitty kat now. Using v2 just installing all now. Total newb sporting a little wood here. Thanks for everything


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

No problem glad to hear its working now


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nevermind. Read the help. Still a moron


----------

